# New to indoor spot shooting



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

When you say you are new to indoor spot shooting, are you new to target archery all together or are you coming over from 3d field etc? Sounds like you are off to a good start, the pro elite with c2s is a really popular setup. I would start with even tiller, and the top cam slightly (1/16") ahead of the bottom and see how it feels. If you are really new to spots the best thing you can do is practice and not worry too much about tuning until you get comfortable with the bow. 

Arrows, I shot 2512's at 30" with 180 grain points last year and they flew well. (I am 28.5" and 52lbs) I would have to say the 2512's are probably an easier arrow to tune, especially just starting out. I have never shot a 2712, but the people I see shooting them are leaving them 30-32" and 250-300 out front. I would reccomend taking a look at the Gold Tip XXX's. they are a 27/64 carbon shaft that is WAY too stiff to try an spine, but they fly awesome! My wife and I are both shooting them with 150 out front and cut 2" past the rest. I have only seen one bow that they did not fly well out of. 

Stabilization.... well the popular solution right now is the B-stingers, I jumped on the bandwagon and bought a 33" front stab and a 12" side bar. They are expensive but they are a very nice setup. Its not going to eliminate all sight movement but they are better then anything else I have tried. I would reccomend about a 30" bar up front and some weight off the back. It has taken me awhile to get used to the back weight but I think I am finally coming around. I run 4oz on the front and 6 on the back. If you are just getting started shooting I would start light on the weights depending on how heavy of a bow you are used to.


----------



## jeffrey1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I have never shot 3D or indoors prior to beginning this venture. I have been an avid bow hunter for 10+ years and I love to tinker with things and this seemed like something that could be both a blessing and a curse so it was right up my alley. I really appreciate all the info you are willing to share as I just hate to invest a whole lot of money on things that are not needed or just incorrect.


----------

